

Ask News.YC: What are your favorite startup-related news feeds? - fiaz

I would be interested to know about the feeds to which the rest of News.YC subscribes.
======
izak30
I get the e-mails from the NFIB and I subscribe to A VC.

------
aneesh
pmarca, Venture Hacks, and Guy Kawasaki's blog are among my (many) favorites.

------
bprater
Techcrunch.

~~~
presty
whs

------
edw519
This is it.

